# Uk dvd us dvd player



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

I cannot find a multi regional DVD player anywhere!! What do I do with my 300 DVD'? I was thinking to bring my DVD player and just getting a different power cable, but then it would n't work due to the difference in voltage.

Where in the US can I get a Multi-regional DVD??



TIRED OF LOOKING :ranger:


----------



## scottg (Mar 24, 2012)

*Multiregion DVD player*

Keep your DVD's, I just did a generic search on Google "Multiregion DVD player" and there are several US companies that pop up you can order from online.

I would stick with one of the major brands like Sony, Panasonic (pre-modded) as I don't know how good some of the unbranded players that come up would be?

Your other choice as you mentioned is to get a transformer, I would probably avoid this as it may work out more expensive and you might find you get one that hums and is more of a hinderance than any good. Plus you then still couldn't play any DVD's you buy in the US on your UK base player.

Popular Electronics in Chicago came up on searching and looked promising..

Didn't think this would be my first post but hey hope it helps


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I use a $25 unit from Kmart and hacked it to play anything


----------



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank You for help.

I'm not so sure of the hacking thing it sounds difficult!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

CoryJ said:


> Thank You for help.
> 
> I'm not so sure of the hacking thing it sounds difficult!


LOL ..that was easy ... enter 9999 on the remote did it 

DVD Player and Blu-ray Player region codes - VideoHelp.com


----------



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

OMG? Really? I not techno savvy. I have a iphone 4 and blackberry and can work it, but I'd need to know when to add the 9999 code etc.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

I have a few 7in portable DVD players - the type you plug into the cigarette lighter socket in the car to keep the kids occupied on long road trips. They all play all types of DVD's. I can even hook the thing up to my TV at home.

I can also play all types of DVD's on my laptop.

Another option is to check on amazon for multi-region DVD players.


----------



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

I went onto amazon.com and searched via the USA version and saw a Phillips DVD player which maybe the answer to my problem.
Thank you all. I do have another technical problem, but I'll start a new topic.

Cheers everyone x


----------



## tin0737 (Oct 10, 2007)

I agree with Davis1. I bought the cheapest Phillips DVD player ($30) and it's easy to make it region free to play DVDs from any region.


----------



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok. What's this whole I just pressed 0000 or something? When do I press it?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

CoryJ said:


> Ok. What's this whole I just pressed 0000 or something? When do I press it?


you find the code reqiured at the site I gave you ..it list how you do it ..every brand is different


----------



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok, still confused on the WHEN I press it but its 4am in the UK and I need to be up in a few hours. X


----------



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Difference? I don't know what your referring to.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

CoryJ said:


> Difference? I don't know what your referring to.


so go to this site 
DVD Player and Blu-ray Player region codes - VideoHelp.com

find you model then read

or buy this

http://www.220-electronics.com/dvd/viewdvd.htm


----------



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks xxx


----------



## Kafka (Apr 19, 2012)

As soon as I arrived in the US I bought a blu-ray via amazon, with no regional settings - plays dvds and blurays from all over the world, and it was the cheapest one they had.


----------



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

@ Kafka name or brand???


----------



## Kafka (Apr 19, 2012)

LG BD640.

Had to check on Amazon to find my old order and then saw for the first time it was "from" a seller named All Region Free LLC. Seems they specialise in this.


----------



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Awwwwwww thank you so very much!


----------



## Kafka (Apr 19, 2012)

Glad to help.

You can look forward to enjoying your old collection and adding to it with cheap US DVDs.

K


----------

